# Opposite and equal reaction



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

I was in the shower the other day and by accident hit my rear at a certain angle. Just to check what I had experienced I slapped myself at the same point and angle. I realized that by hitting at that point I had caused a thrusting action. Therefore I suddenly had a eureka moment in regards to spanking.

It seems to me that spanking mimics the thrust and shudder of intercourse and it is this and not the redness of the spanked bottom that produces the thrill.

Having a W who will not spank or like to be spanked can anyone please tell me does my theory stand up?


----------



## jay1365 (May 22, 2013)

Considering this happened in the shower, you should have asked if your theory holds water.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

People enjoy spanking and getting spanked for individual reasons. I like it because I have a high tolerance for pain and I just like rough sex play in general. Spankings have no emotional or punishment element to me, they are simply a physical reminder of how tough I am (and for some reason this turns me on, not sure why).

If I want to give a spanking it is usually done in a "giddyup" manner and I like that, too.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Like twitching a horse a swift smack can release endorphins causing a pleasurable effect.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I have never understood finding pleasure in the pain of spanking. It seems interesting to me....having a sexy woman bend me over her knee and spank me...but the pain from it seems like it would diminish my arousal. Maybe I am weird....or maybe I just have never been erotically spanked by the right woman????


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for your answers!


----------



## RAYMOND (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't know if it simulates intercourse. Why simulate it if you can do it. I don't know what the attraction of spanking is. It's something that seems to be inbuilt in some people. I have always been attracted to it for some reason. It just seems so intimate and different. I have never been able to find the answer so I just enjoy it and not speak about it too much. There isn't any pain as it is always within one's pain threshold. When one is aroused then it seems one can take more and yet it isn't pain.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Like twitching a horse a swift smack can release endorphins causing a pleasurable effect.


This is why a lot of people are against corporal punishment in school.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Pressure on the sciatic nerve?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

lonesomegra said:


> I...Therefore I suddenly had a eureka moment in regards to spanking....


I don't think it is about simulated thrusting. I think you have had a few good explanations. Let me elaborate a little. Endorphin release or the release of feel good hormones is a really big deal and what is most often the goal of spanking, etc. It is also the goal of most foreplay.

Have you every had a really good deep tissue massage? It involves really working a large muscle group (think glut's or butt). That deep tissue massage will release endorphins. A typical deep tissue massage usually finishes with a karate-like chop to the thighs and gluts. This is to really work over those muscle groups, force them to relax and make you feel really good.

Think of slapping, then cupping & holding your partner's butt cheek, then sweezing it. Do that enough, and they will probably get the same sensation and release of feel good hormones as a good deep tissue massage. Think of it as your own kinky happy ending massage or foreplay leading up to sex.

Think of spanking as a form of kinky massage. Spanking can be either "thud" deep tissue or "surface sting" or a combination of both. If done right, it can be a form of foreplay to release a variety of feelgood hormones to put the other person in the mood for sex.

For example things that stimulate the release of oxytocin will cause women to be more likely to have multiple orgasms or men to have a stronger orgasm. One common way to release osytocin is nipple play or stimulation. 

An analytic examination of many "kinky" sex practices shows that they have evolved for reasons. Spanking is one of those. It has mental power exchange, elements. It has physcial feel good hormone release elements and it can substitute as a kind of foreplay to make the sex more intense, if done in a way that both partners like. As with most things it may not be right for every couple.

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

*This is the second Zombie thread I have been sucked into today, but, I'm leaving this one because the topic is fun.*



jay1365 said:


> Considering this happened in the shower, you should have asked if your theory holds water.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Eureka Moments are traditionally in the bath.

I guess if you can't get your partner to spank you, spanking it yourself in the shower is also traditional.

As opposed to @Faithful Wife punishment is important to me (receiving).

I like the massage theory better than the thrusting theory, but being a smart @$$ I'll be adding more thrust at the next opportunity. Also thinking of getting a thuddy.

And OP, It's not for everyone. My Wife will apply the punishment on occasion, but she never receives. She is less interested since she left the job with the boss that peeved her. It worked pretty well as a stress reliever for her.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Young at Heart said:


> I don't think it is about simulated thrusting. I think you have had a few good explanations. Let me elaborate a little. Endorphin release or the release of feel good hormones is a really big deal and what is most often the goal of spanking, etc. It is also the goal of most foreplay.
> 
> Have you every had a really good deep tissue massage? It involves really working a large muscle group (think glut's or butt). That deep tissue massage will release endorphins. A typical deep tissue massage usually finishes with a karate-like chop to the thighs and gluts. This is to really work over those muscle groups, force them to relax and make you feel really good.
> 
> ...


That's pretty good explanation, YAH.


----------

